# SW Ohio Pot Tournaments



## SpecialNick (Dec 8, 2008)

Just moved down to Cincy from Cbus and have really started to become a bass snob. So far I've heard about the Acton/Cowan Friday nighters (not an expert night fisherman and 15in doesnt sound as fun) and the East Fork Tuesday nighters which sound real successful. Is there still a Tues night at Brookville? What else havent I heard about and what do they draw?


----------



## timjr (Jul 23, 2009)

Monday evenings 6-9 alternates between Paint Creek and Rocky Fork

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I would be interested in the monday nighters. What ramp and which one you guys fishing next week.


----------



## timjr (Jul 23, 2009)

East shore on Rocky Fork and the 771 ramp on paint creek next mondays will be on Rocky Fork

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds good. How much do i need to bring for entry? big bass? Thanks.


----------



## timjr (Jul 23, 2009)

15 bucks covers both

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## cincinnatibassmaster (Apr 9, 2004)

You should look into NBAA, We have a few divisions around town.
Tanners creek (lawrenceberg,IN Ohio River) about 35 mins. west of cincy.
Chilo (Ohio River) About 12 miles east of new richmond on 50
East Fork Lake

You can check out the national web site or my site:

http://www.nbaa-bass.com
http://www.freewebs.com/midwestsportsman
Facebook: NBAA Tanners Creek

We are also having opens this fall.

NBAA FALL OPENS
NO MEMBERSHIP REQUIRED!!
100% Payback!!
$50 Entry includes big bass.
pays 1 place for every 7 boats.
All NBAA rules apply.

10-8-11 Tanners Creek 7:30am 
10-22-11 Chilo 8am
10-29-11 Tanners Creek 8am
11-5-11 Chilo 8am

Any unsafe river conditions the tournament will be canceled and not rescheduled.

For more info or questions call Robert Thompson 513-205-4549


----------



## SpecialNick (Dec 8, 2008)

tanners and I have a good history. I may do that.


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

Not sure how far you are from Caesar's Creek, but there's a Tuesday night series there. It runs from April through September. 

Only catch is you have to be 'sponsored' by two current members. Not a big deal if you show up and talk to a few guys.


----------

